# Urgent! Neon Tetra Problem!



## bettafish (Oct 10, 2010)

So a few minutes ago I looked into my tank and I noticed that one of my neons was near the bottom of the tank, looking to be breathing heavily, tilted downward, attempting to chase away any other neon that came near, losing its color (its not like the other neons anymore, its more white-ish and losing its red, the blue stripe is more green than blue it seems) and staying away from the other neons. It's stomach is also rather large evenly on both sides. It'll move places every now and then, going to the middle of the tank and such, but staying in one place generally. Could it be bloated? Should I not feed for a day or two?

*Edit:
Now a line of scales are portruding it looks like in the middle of the big stomach! Should I quarantine my neon? Please answer! 

*Edit #2: Now it looks discolored from the rest, so I took it out of the tank in a clear tupperware container filled with tank water. Is this okay? The neon is still breathing hard and facing downward. I added a smidge of water conditioner too. It's eyes seem a tad bulgy to me. D:


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

does it have a chunk of its body thats more faded then the rest.. almost a dull grey colour?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would remove him. could be NTD(neon tetra disease) which will pass on to the other , Or could be something else, either way I'd definitely quarantine it


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

sorry for your fish,,,i had the same thing happen to one of my goldies once.. except it was dropsy.. bloated scales portruding.. those symptoms sound alot like that..but it could also be NTD...i hope your fish pulls through Good luck


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

Dropsy
Symptoms: Bloating of the body, protruding scales.

Dropsy is caused from a bacterial infection of the kidneys, causing fluid accumulation or renal failure. The fluids in the body build up and cause the fish to bloat up and the scales to protrude. It appears to only cause trouble in weakened fish and possibly from unkempt aquarium conditions.
An effective treatment is to add an antibiotic to the food. With flake food, use about 1% of antibiotic and carefully mix it in. If you keep the fish hungry they should eagerly eat the mixture before the antibiotic dissipates. Antibiotics usually come in 250 mg capsules. If added to 25 grams of flake food, one capsule should be enough to treat dozens of fish. A good antibiotic is chloromycetin (chloramphenicol). Or use tetracycline. If you feed your fish frozen foods or chopped foods, try to use the same ratio with mixing. As a last resort add at most 10 mg per liter of water. Also, if unkempt conditions are the suspected cause, correct it.

found this hope it helps


----------



## bettafish (Oct 10, 2010)

Yup, found out it had dropsy awhile ago, its scales are sticking out and stuff, so quarantined it, but was told that was a bad idea since i dont have an air stone to put in, so after a while I put him back into the tank :/ I did a super water change while he was quarantined, so hopefully clean water will help 'cause i dont have access to a pet store to get any medications or anything...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

How is your neon doing now?


----------

